
The Serverless Framework Wins Best Microservices API at the API Awards - thomcrowe
https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-framework-best-microservices-api-awards/
======
nathan_f77
Congrats to Serverless! I'm strongly considering it for a new project I'm
working on. I was initially thinking about Terraform + AWS Lambda, but
Serverless looks like a much better choice.

I think I should probably go to the next API:World conference, because I'm
working on a product called FormAPI [1]. Not sure if it would be worth it,
though. I went to a tech conference earlier this year, and I didn't get too
much out of it.

If you were working on a product like FormAPI and wanted to go to one or two
tech conferences per year, which ones would you choose? I'm thinking about
RailsConf (since FormAPI is written with Ruby on Rails), and maybe API:World.

[2] [https://formapi.io](https://formapi.io)

~~~
Jsharm
What does serverless offer over just vanilla lambda functions?

~~~
nathan_f77
I don't know too much about it, but it's a framework for managing your lambda
functions, and it makes it really easy to deploy them to a cloud provider.

You could also use Terraform, CloudFormation templates, or write your own
shell scripts using the AWS CLI. But serverless does everything for you, and I
always prefer to use opinionated tools that don't require too much
configuration.

~~~
guitarbill
With serverless, you'll probably end up writing a CloudFormation template
snippets to provision resources to support the Lambda anyway (it's just in the
serverless YAML file).

But it does make deployment easier. A good example is macOS + Python. If you
have C extensions (such as LXML or crypto libs, etc.), you'll want to build
the dependencies inside a Linux environment. serverless has a plugin that can
use docker to build and package dependencies.

For reasons I can't put my finger on, I'm not a huge fan of serverless. Maybe
the npm focus? But it seems like the best tool out there for Lambdas. Unless
you're use-case is narrower, then something like Zappa might make sense.

------
kolanos
For anyone interested in getting their feet wet with Serverless, in Python I
wrote a beginner's guide [0] and a follow-up for Zappa and Chalice [1].

[0]: [https://read.iopipe.com/the-right-way-to-do-serverless-in-
py...](https://read.iopipe.com/the-right-way-to-do-serverless-in-
python-e99535574454) [1]: [https://read.iopipe.com/the-right-way-to-do-
serverless-in-py...](https://read.iopipe.com/the-right-way-to-do-serverless-
in-python-part-2-63430131239)

